# Bull Shark video from Cherry Grove, SC



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

In case yall havent seen this video, check it out! that will be some story to tell!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?95342-It-s-a-shark!!!!

Nice try, though.  lol


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?95342-It-s-a-shark!!!!
> 
> Nice try, though.  lol


I guess u didn't read in case ya'll haven't seen huh LMAO !!!!! Nice Try back at you  !!!!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

guess hes spent too much time on the couch and didnt read the description. haha. 

I know what kinda bait i'd usin off that dock!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I did read the description. You know what else I read? The rest of the forum.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> I did read the description. *You know what else I read? The rest of the forum*.


LMAO.......


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> In case yall havent seen this video, check it out! that will be some story to tell!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg


 Thanks for the link "Mahimarauder"! Thats a "KOOL" vid for sure! It's on your pole "BABY", Keep Real'n!!!!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

That video was taken about 2 miles north of our place in cherry grove. Cant tell you how many times I've swam in there! You had any toothy critters nibble on your line lately sharkman?


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was a kid we used to pull a minnow net for shrimp in CG inlet. Don't think It will be a good idea now. LOL!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hop said:


> When I was a kid we used to pull a minnow net for shrimp in CG inlet. Don't think It will be a good idea now. LOL!


I heard that. A buddy of mine's family had a place down around 35th Avenue and we did the same thing when I was a kid. From the follow up story on one of the other links posted, it said the house was on Rice Circle, which is between 43rd and 44th, which is almost all the way back down at the CG Pier on the inlet side. That is crazy. People are out in that water around there a lot. I'd say after this video it won't be as often.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I caught a 6 1/2 foot bull and 5 1/2 foot black tip in the wash in Litchfield a month ago. Also lost a big spinner or blacktip. They are definitely down there!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I love going out to the Apache pier and turning on the water at the cleaning station and watching the sharks come circling by the dozens just waiting on scraps to be thrown over! Ive seen as many as 3 dozen at a time, bulls, spinners, a couple sand tigers, all up to 8' and within 100 yds of the beach.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> That video was taken about 2 miles north of our place in cherry grove. Cant tell you how many times I've swam in there! You had any toothy critters nibble on your line lately sharkman?


 I haven't been sharkin for a couple weeks but intend to do some night sharkin this week with "Chicken man"! The winds about right and the tide is good so I figure I'll sail a tuna head or two! I'm getting pretty old though so i hope i can still bring one in. I gaffed a 50 lb Cobia for little John last week. He caught it on a float rig on an 11 foot heaver with a sealine 30 slosh! That cobe kicked his Butt for a while!
Sharkman


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you want to see big sharks, go to Cherry Grove pier when the spots are running. The Tiger Sharks sometimes come out of the water chasing spots as you real them in. These are some big Tiger Sharks too. I've seen surfers out there when the spots are in, and it just makes me cringe. Last year the tiger sharks had the pier surrounded one day, and where chasing or taking a bite out of a lot of fish, and snapping lines. This is also one place where you seem to catch a lot of octopus and star fish LOL weird.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

But no sir, im drum fishin with my 4/0 wide and 9/0. The 545gs is for spot sir


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> I haven't been sharkin for a couple weeks but intend to do some night sharkin this week with "Chicken man"! The winds about right and the tide is good so I figure I'll sail a tuna head or two! I'm getting pretty old though so i hope i can still bring one in. I gaffed a 50 lb Cobia for little John last week. He caught it on a float rig on an 11 foot heaver with a sealine 30 slosh! That cobe kicked his Butt for a while!
> Sharkman


Oh come on Sharkman! Age is just a number. Although I do know that your back likes to be a pain in your ass right about the time the clicker goes off..... I'm slowly building up my time off so by next spring/summer, I should be able to head down for some long weekends to keep you company


----------

